# Solved: Set WNR2000v3 to Bridge Mode



## KoolaidJunkie (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how to set the WNR2000v3 into Bridge Mode.
I can not find instructions on it in the user manual or the NetGear website.
And Google.com has turned up not valuable results either.

I have the WRN2000v3 plugged into another router via Ethernet. I basically want to "dumb down' the WNR2000v3 into a basic Ethernet switch.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that's just a broadband router, so it will not have a bridge mode. It may, like Belkin routers, have an AP mode, which would do what you want. Otherwise, there is a library article on how to use any broadband router as an ethernet switch. The two key points are to not use the WAN port and to disable the Dhcp server.


----------



## KoolaidJunkie (Jan 18, 2011)

Well according to Netgear support its possible to set the device into Bridge-mode. But they want $39.99 (for 30min of chat support) to tell me how. But they could have been just saying that to get me to pay the outrageous price.

I will try whats instructed in the article you linked to, although after the quick read through of the article I think that's how I have it set up now with no success. Router#1>Ethernet cable in LAN Port 1 - Router#2>Ethernet Cable in LAN Port 1 and DHCP is disabled

Router#1 has a Gateway IP of 192.168.0.1
Router#2 has a Gateway IP of 192.168.1.1

The one thing I do not under stand is when "Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router" is stated. How do you determine the SUBNET of the primary router? Is that the same as the "IP Subnet Mask?" If that is so, then it seems the WNR2000v3 does not allow you to change the Subnet Mask, There are 4 Input boxes next to the Subnet Mask setting. the first 3 say "255" and the 4th says "0" but when I enter a value other than 0 it gives me an error.

With this current set up:
Router#1>Ethernet cable To Router#2 in LAN Port 1 
Router#2>Ethernet cable From Router#1 in LAN Port 1 and DHCP is disabled
Router#1 has a Gateway IP of 192.168.0.1
Router#2 has a Gateway IP of 192.168.1.1

I can access Router#1 when connect wireless/wired to Router#2, but have no internet access.
But when I Disable DHCP on Router#2 I can not access it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Router#1 has a Gateway IP of 192.168.0.1


By that do you mean that Router#1's LAN address is 192.168.0.1? The mask for our home routers is almost always 255.255.255.0, which would mean that the router's LAN subnet is 192.168.0.0 through 192.168.0.255 (the end addresses are reserved and cannot be used by any device).

The reason for setting Router#2's LAN address to something in the network's subnet is so you can access it conveniently.


----------



## KoolaidJunkie (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I got it working.
I'm accessing this site while connected to Router#2

I think the problem was, I was trying to set the IP/Subnet information on the "Internet Setup" (http://d.pr/sGtV) page and not the LAN Setup (http://d.pr/PQyw) page. Once I set everything correctly on the LAN Setup page, it all started to work together as intended.

Thanks you very much for your help!

Note: if you notice on the LAN Setup page (screenshot link above) the settings for IP Subnet Mask can not be change, idk why, but every time I tried to change it I got an error. Different once, but mostly something about it conflicting with the IP of WAN. Which I check the WAN Setup page, and saw no option for setting an IP for WAN, but at this moment its pointless since everything seems to be working. Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

I don't know why you got the error trying to change the subnet mask, but you don't really want to anyhow.


----------

